# Kein Ton bei DVDLab



## happydigit (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich experimentiere gerade mit DVDLab rum und habe gem. einem Tutorial im Web meine SVCD als DVD erzeugt. Leider ist ein Stummfilm drauß geworden.

Im Web habe ich schon mehere User mit dem Problem gefunden die alle keine Antwort bekommen haben.

Weiß hier jemand was ich tun muss, damit die DVD auch n Ton hat?
Also aus der mpg der SVCD wurde eine 48k Audiodatei transcodiert und die ist auch mit im Movie reingezogen...


----------



## HansDampf (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
schau doch mal hier  
http://forum.gleitz.info/showthread.php?t=3101

einfach nur den ersten Schritt befolgen, die Umwandlung in 48 khz machst Du wie gehabt mit DVDLab.
Ich glaube unter Audio..Umwandlung.
Gruß


----------

